# cancelling sky subscription



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there, I have heard that it is difficult to cancel a subscription and that they make it as complicated as possible so I hope someone has had the experience and can give me some help to get through the process as easily as I can. thanks in advance


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

its imposible the b wont let you go i had an italian freind try for me paid up as they saide now i get solictors letters phone calls ect i just ignore them pehaps they will get fed up and iam not alone they are like leeches


----------

